# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Femrat dhe teknologjia (kompjutori)

## StormAngel

Witt project eshte fondacion i cili kryqezon feminizmin dhe teknologjine ne nje vend.

http://www.witt-project.net/

Per me shume informata lexoni ne web faqen e tyre. besoj se do gjeni mjaft kuriozitete.  :shkelje syri: 

Ja edhe se cfare shkruan ne faqen e pare te portalit:
"Womens Information Technology Transfer (WITT) launched today a portal site to link womens organizations and feminist advocates for the internet in Eastern and Central Europe. www.witt-project.net is a website, providing strategic ICT information to all, and supporting, in a collective way, Central and Eastern European women in developing the web as an instrument in their social activism. WITT is committed to bringing womens actions, activities and struggles into the spotlight, promoting the use of free software as a way to highlight womens voices

----------

